# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Culturing springtails

## Cardinal Tetra

Anyone culturing springtails here? Care to show pics of your culture and setup?

----------


## tetrakid

> Anyone culturing springtails here? Care to show pics of your culture and setup?


Ya, I remember in the old days I have seen them. They look like fleas, I remember the the big adults are about 3/8" in size. 
As children, we would tilt a rock on the ground and these springers living on the earth underneath the rock would leap up very high in the air.
It is amazing that they can jump extremely high like springloaded insects, something like 'grashopper fleas'.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Thanks for sharing, I plan to either buy them from anyone culturing them or collect them manually myself.

----------


## triggerfish

Hi, am not too sure whether are we on the same page? I have managed to culture some, took the "starting culture" from the underneath of some rocks near Sembawang Park, only managed some success upon several trials!

Anyway, I use normal charcoal as the substrate and have been "feeding" them with yeast.20151128_150008.jpg

----------


## triggerfish

20151128_150130.jpg
Some springtails in action upon added to the tank. My apologies as just used a handphone for these pictures. Look closely and could see those white "specks" on the charcoal.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Hi triggerfish, nice culture you got there.
May i know if you can spare some? Tried digging a few times but still couldnt find any.

----------


## triggerfish

> Hi triggerfish, nice culture you got there.
> May i know if you can spare some? Tried digging a few times but still couldnt find any.


why not? Please SMS me at 9624 5824 to arrange.

----------


## triggerfish

Hi, some time back I have received some queries about getting some culture. My apologies as was rather busy with work and was not able to follow up, anyway, I have managed to "harvest" some, please SMS me to get it. First come first serve though.

----------


## cldskt

If anyone still has any springtail cultures to spare, please PM / reply to this thread as I need some. Thank you!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> If anyone still has any springtail cultures to spare, please PM / reply to this thread as I need some. Thank you!


Perhaps it would be easier if you provide your contact number?

----------


## WetHands

If anyone is curious on making their own Springtail culture, here is the guide(http://www.flytrapcare.com/phpBB3/ho...re-t29595.html) I used earlier this year and had great success with.

----------


## cldskt

> Perhaps it would be easier if you provide your contact number?


I came back to the forum often to check for any replies! So I guess communication through forum is fine until someone indicates they have some to spare that we can take it off from the forum! But thanks anyway I hope your springtails are doing fine  :Grin:

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

What are you trying to imply here? For your info, you mentioned in your first post to PM you, but are you even aware you cant receive any PM because you're new? 
And I don't recall ever telling you I have springtails to spare either.
Don't expect free stuff from others with that kind of sarcastic attitude here. So much for trying to help you out, good luck finding your springtails.

By the way if anyone else interested in springtails do drop me a PM. I have some to spare FOC, just not for cldskt.

----------


## cldskt

> What are you trying to imply here? For your info, you mentioned in your first post to PM you, but are you even aware you cant receive any PM because you're new? 
> And I don't recall ever telling you I have springtails to spare either.
> Don't expect free stuff from others with that kind of sarcastic attitude here. So much for trying to help you out, good luck finding your springtails.
> 
> By the way if anyone else interested in springtails do drop me a PM. I have some to spare FOC, just not for cldskt.


I think you are misunderstanding what I was saying.

Firstly, yes I was not aware that PM was not available because I'm new in the forum. But I have received email PM directly from someone in the forum (in comparison to thread reply).

Secondly, when I was saying "I hope your springtails are doing fine" it is because previously, I saw that triggerfish spared some of his culture for you, so I was just saying out of goodwill that they are thriving and doing well. I was in no way implying that I am intending to get some of your culture. If you are not willing to spare yours to me, that is totally fine by me.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

I've re-read your post more than a dozen times and no, I did not misunderstand anything.




> So I guess communication through forum is fine *until someone* indicates they have some to spare that we can take it off from the forum!


Explain who this someone in "UNTIL SOMEONE" is that you are referring to. Because it sure does look like you are referring to me, by implying that I'm 'taking it off' the forum and assumingly selling them, which I am not.

----------


## Weiyo!

> What are you trying to imply here? For your info, you mentioned in your first post to PM you, but are you even aware you cant receive any PM because you're new? 
> And I don't recall ever telling you I have springtails to spare either.
> Don't expect free stuff from others with that kind of sarcastic attitude here. So much for trying to help you out, good luck finding your springtails.
> 
> By the way if anyone else interested in springtails do drop me a PM. I have some to spare FOC, just not for cldskt.


Hi bro. Your inbox is full. I got some queries regarding vivarium, don't mind you can text me so that I could consult you please

96557755

----------


## cldskt

> I've re-read your post more than a dozen times and no, I did not misunderstand anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain who this someone in "UNTIL SOMEONE" is that you are referring to. Because it sure does look like you are referring to me, by implying that I'm 'taking it off' the forum and assumingly selling them, which I am not.


Oh no no I don't mean that "someone" to be you at all. I received a couple of email PMs (direct to my email) from some people regarding my queries, which is why I used the word "until someone". Poor choice of words on my part I guess. Apologies for any miscommunication then.

To reiterate, I did not mean to refer to you at all using "until someone". It just means 'until someone' in literal sense and in no way implying anyone in particular at all.

----------


## Katelin

I'm also looking forward to culture springtails. I have received lots of information on feeding, breeding culture and a couple of tips and tricks




https://abingdontowtruck.com/

----------


## Azeros

Hi all, can I have some tips and tricks on how to find some springtails? I've been flipping rocks and branches trying to look for these little critters for a while now, but just can't seem to find me any. Thanks!

----------

